# Mtb trails in Bonn, Germany



## LeffeRuby (Dec 9, 2011)

Hallo mir Radfahrer Freunden
I have moved to Germany, Bonn (Plittersdorf) at least for 11 months, but probably longer than that. We'll see that later.
So, is there a local/expat/anyone who could show me some MTB trails, maybe near Siebengebirge mountains? And of course the best beer gardens as well.  


Danke schön!


----------



## morgancoaster (Sep 9, 2013)

LeffeRuby said:


> Hallo mir Radfahrer Freunden
> I have moved to Germany, Bonn (Plittersdorf) at least for 11 months, but probably longer than that. We'll see that later.
> So, is there a local/expat/anyone who could show me some MTB trails, maybe near Siebengebirge mountains? And of course the best beer gardens as well.
> 
> Danke schön!


Hey welcome, fellow expat here aus Kalifornia.

I ain't that far from you, here in die Eifel. You're lucky Bonn has some good places to ride especially a lil south near Königswinter. In the west from you are some nice rides near Vögelsang gotta be careful of bombs. Then Nürbergring.

we ain't in Bavaria near the Alps, but we aren't in flat holland either.


----------



## LeffeRuby (Dec 9, 2011)

Hello,

Sorry late reply, and thanks for information. I have found some good trails, error and success seems to be easiest way. Smiling mountain biker here now. Also, I love these quite steep uphills.




I found my Mojo...


----------

